# Suche Tränen Tut, konnt nix finden alles tod



## mirscho (27. September 2002)

Halli Hallo!

Ja wie oben schon gesagt, alle "tränentuts" hier sind irgendwie "tod", also die links.
beim googlen kam nur schrott raus. 
ich wäre wirklich dankbar wenn jemand eine seite wüsste oder selber das richtig gut kann DANKE!

wenn nicht müsste ich es halt mit den klassischen Wassertropfen versuchen...da halt evtl. den ein oder anderen ausschneiden... 

thx4hlp


----------



## shiver (27. September 2002)

hm, is doch im prinzip nicht viel dran...

grob erklärt würde ich so vorgehen:

neue ebene, mit weiss die träne einzeichnen (grösse, form, position).
dann deckkraft verringern, neue ebene drüber, highlight etc. einzeichnen.


----------



## Kaprolactam (27. September 2002)

An sonsten könnte man auch das durchschnittliche Aquabutton-Tutorial auf eine Tropfenförmige Form (dopppelt gemopppelt =) ) anwenden und leicht modifizieren.

/Kapro


----------



## mirscho (27. September 2002)

naja ich habe jetzt mal wassertropfen gemacht und da halt ein bisl rumgedoktort ( komisches wort ) ...sieht ganz gut aus...nicht die einzelne träne aber halt so im ganzen bild her:







@shiver hmmm...das hatte ich auch schon im kopf, musste nur mal schnell gehen...aber jetzt ahb ich wieder Zeit ( mittagspasue ) da kann ich ja mal gucken und machen...wird schon gehen ohne mein wacom

/@shiver

bis denne...

PS: ist ja nicht für mich


----------

